# Infestation of Lady Bugs (Stinky Kind)



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

:vs_OMG: For the Past 3 Seasons come Spring once the Sun starts riding Higher in the Sky.. Out come the Lady Bugs and where they enter is anybodies guess.. We are a Direct Southerly Exposure to the Sun and the Sun is a Direct Unobstructed Hit.. Any ideas where they enter and DIY methods to Eliminate them would be Appreciated.. Cheers Thanks:glasses:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

They haven't been too bad in recent years in my area but had some years when they were everywhere. When they get inside I carefully scoop them up and take them outside. They are one of natures good insects and eat a lot of bad insects.

Unfortunately, homes have many tiny cracks and holes where they can find a place to winter over. No solution, but they are good bugs and they do have a musty smell, it is part of their defense.

Bud


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I know this isn’t exactly the answer your looking for but I had a camper that got infested with them and I literally had to get rid of the camper. The floor vents were full of them, the outside of the frig was full of them the four inch square tubing in the back was packed literally from one end to the other. The camper smelled so bad I had to get rid of it. My solution was to take the insecticide that you hook up to a garden sprayer and spray it once a year while it was at the hunting camp. I never had and infestations after that. They seem to be drawn to the lighter colors in my opinion. Don’t remember the name but it was a Bauer product with a blue container. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check the outside around all the windows and doors for failing caulking. 
Just this week I worked on a home that was build about 65 years ago and the owner had paid a company to install new replacement windows.
They never applied caulking around the stops. 
They had measured the windows wrong so 1, had a 1/2" gap at the top, the worst one had a 2" gap, no joke. I removed the aprons under the stools and there was a huge gap filled with ladybugs and could see outside through the gap under the sill.
One was almost 1" out of level!
I ended up having to remove all the windows and resetting them.
I filled all the gaps with expanding foam.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've for the most part stopped lady bugs from entering my house but a few still get in. We generally vacuum them up BUT you need to clean the vacuum when you are done or the odor will be redistributed thru the house the next time you plug the vac in.


----------



## NorPlan (Nov 24, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Check the outside around all the windows and doors for failing caulking.
> Just this week I worked on a home that was build about 65 years ago and the owner had paid a company to install new replacement windows.
> They never applied caulking around the stops.
> They had measured the windows wrong so 1, had a 1/2" gap at the top, the worst one had a 2" gap, no joke. I removed the aprons under the stools and there was a huge gap filled with ladybugs and could see outside through the gap under the sill.
> ...


:smile: (joecaption) 2 yrs ago we had a New Bedroom Window installed @ the Front of the House.. Closer Inspection shows all the Above as Described.. Once the Temps warm up a bit more and the snow is gone we'll add proper Taping & Caulking.. Thanks


----------

